

Oracle introduces it's own JavaScript implementation - swannodette
http://www.wiki.jvmlangsummit.com/images/c/ce/Nashorn.pdf

======
jjm
The two points that grabbed my attn:

* Make scripting accessible to Java developers

* Open source is TBD

And what of groovy? Really I just see this as some more rah rah talk. As a
professional Java and NodeJS developer I'm just not excited...

It will help if Oracle opened sourced it 100%. Buuuut you know, wheres the
money in that?

